# Acer E380 EM61SM/EM61PM Motherbroard Specs?



## oscarmeyer212

Can any tell me the specs (i.e. the max memory and what other processors I can use) on the Acer E380 desktop, with the EM61SM/EM61PM motherboard?


----------



## Intel_man

Here's a link. 

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3116902&body=MAIN

Your version of the computer maybe slightly different. 

Easiest to find out is through the manual that came with your computer. And on some sites, it states that your motherboard is by foxconn.


----------

